# raw between toes/pads



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

SOMETHING started to prompt Kaiser to lick his feet and now he gets "hots spots" between his toes and as well as around the pads of his feet. Its sporadic and changes from foot to foot. Could be ant bites (lots of ants where we train), could be environmental allergies...either way, I want to fix the reaction so he doesn't end up with a bad infection. If I catch him licking he will stop, but I need recommendations on topical solutions to use. I don't want to use a sock because that will just hold in the moisture (plus he will chew on it), and he doesn't really react well to the cone of shame (he basically freezes and won't move...he's miserable). I'm out of the hot spot spray I used to use on dakota but I can't buy more without having to pay for a vet visit. I've tried several "otc" hot spot solutions but none of them work. Ideas?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sometimes I find the things the vet sells on Amazon.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Zymox-Pet-Spray-Hydrocortisone-2-Ounce/dp/B0025YKUIQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1378742595&sr=8-11&keywords=hot+spot+spray[/ame]


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm kind of weird about buying meds off Amazon and the like...is it truly the same "stuff"?


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

I've soaked their feet in Epsom salts and then hygrogen preoxide and used cornstarch to soak up all the moisture and within a few days Cash's raw infected foot was completely healed. My breeder has used green tea with a dissolved aspirin to soak feet/hot sports also. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cashous01 said:


> I've soaked their feet in Epsom salts and then hygrogen preoxide and used cornstarch to soak up all the moisture and within a few days Cash's raw infected foot was completely healed. My breeder has used green tea with a dissolved aspirin to soak feet/hot sports also.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ooh I've heard epsom salts are a good choice! I thought hydrogen peroxide actually slowed healing though? Or am I just thinking of general wound care?


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Ooh I've heard epsom salts are a good choice! I thought hydrogen peroxide actually slowed healing though? Or am I just thinking of general wound care?


I'm not sure if it slowed healing down or not but Cash's foot was very raw and he was actually limping from the infection. ( I felt terrible. For not noticing it earlier) and within I would say 4-5 days it was gone. After the cornstarch was on I did put a sock on at night just in case. After the first 2 socks came off and the third one with more tape was just chewed through I found if you rubbed deodorant on the sock they don't want to taste it to get to the sock. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just went through this with Berlin ( actually still dealing with it- taking forever to heal - he isn't licking anymore though). What's been working for us is raw ACV in his water, coconut oil, zymox anti microbial cream, and washing his paws in betadine soap (kills stuff, and I think he has yeasty hot spots hence all the yeast killing stuff  )Betadine also tastes terrible and he learned the hard way by attempting to lick his foot. Stopped after that. I put cornstarch all in between his paw pads like 3X a day when it was really bad. Also.. Been giving Benadryl when it was really bad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's going through this now; he has something between his paws, and licks, pulls and bites like crazy.

I have Zymox in the house; will try that.

I have Betadyne in a liquid form; can I use that if I can't find the soap?

How does the Benadryl help in this case?


----------

